# Puzzle of liars



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

John says that Justin is a liar.

Justin says that Tom is a liar.

Tom says that Justin and John are liars.

Who is telling the truth?

(All persons involved either always tell the truth, or always lie)


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Justin is telling the truth.

If Tom is telling truth, Justin says that Tom is a liar ( a paradox in itself)?
If John is telling the truth, that Justin says that Tom is a liar (meaning that Tom is telling the truth) then Tom is saying that Justin and John are liars.
That just leaves Justin telling the truth.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Thing is, John was sleeping with Justin's wife but both he and the wife denied it. Tom knew about the affair but denied he knew anything to John and Justin.

Tom is a pre op transsexual which everybody knew but everybody decided to ignore.

* Justin's wife is a whore. 
** John's a sanctimonious cretin. 
*** Tom has Super Gonorrhoea but won't find this out 'til his next blood test prior to his "op" which will be postponed until he manages to get it cleared from his system. He also dabbled in a brief affair with Justin's wife.

My question Is this: Who else has Super Gonorrhoea?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Err... It was Justin ... but John gets paid the most and wouldn't consider an operation.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

John-H said:


> Err... It was Justin ... but John gets paid the most and wouldn't consider an operation.


Justin's wife has a lot to answer for if you ask me.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> My question Is this: Who else has Super Gonorrhoea?


I'm not sure. But if Justin finds out about the wife business, Tom will have Super Diarrhea


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > My question Is this: Who else has Super Gonorrhoea?
> ...


That's an easy one.

It's the guy who paid for cock lengthening as I've been told the NHS don't offer this service,so subsequently he had to check it was worth the money to "extend" by trying it out on as many obliging partners as possible :lol:


----------

